# North East Wisconsin Spring Hobby Show



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

North East Wisconsin Spring Hobby
Sunday, March 02, 2014

28th Annual North East Wisconsin Spring Hobby Show

Toys-Trains-Hobbies
old, new, and collectibles

Admission $3 per person 12 and under free
Try your hand at slot car racing
Visit the N.E.W. O gaugers tin plate train display
90+ sales tables

Location
Riverside Ballroom
1560 Main St 
Green Bay, WI 54302
Located 1 mile east of Webster Ave on Main St.

Vendor and Contact information
N.E.W. Hobby
1234 Military Ave.
Green Bay, WI 54304
920-498-2025
open day of show 10am- 5pm


----------

